# Angler's Headboat at Lewes, DE



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

Anyone been on the DE Headboat? Few questions about the Headboat in Angler's fishing center. 

1. Do they provide baits or purchase it? 
2. Do I need to bring an ice box? 
3. Do I need to purchase a fishing license?
4. what size fishing rods recommended? I only have 7 and 10 fishing rods.... Is it too big?

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I've been on the Angler quite afew times. Good boat.

Q. - Do they provide baits or purchase it?
A. - They provide the bait.

Q. - Do I need to bring an ice box?
A. - Bring your own cooler. You can buy ice there at the dock.

Q. - Do I need to purchase a fishing license?
A. - No

Q. - What size fishing rods recommended? I only have 7 and 10 fishing rods.... Is it too big?
A. - A 6' or 7' med heavy either spinning or conventional spooled with at least 30# line. For terminal tackle you need 2/0 & 4/0 circle hooks and an assortment of sinkers from 6 oz thru 10 oz. The mate will show you how to best rig your line depending on what they are going after. You can also rent the gear on the boat for about $7.00 which includes the rod, reel, and any hooks or sinkers you use no matter how many. If you're not sure of your tackle it may be better to rent it on the boat.

Enjoy your trip and post some results with pics if possible.


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks Catman! I live in Jessup area.. how long should it take to get there? Mapquest says 2hr 20 min.... I'm thinking of leaving around 5:30 or 6am... 

Anyway, Thanks for the quick reply with great info! 

Will definitely post some pix...


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

you might miss the boat if you leave that late. try a little earlier.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

If the boat leaves at 7:00 AM I'd be on my way no later than 3:30 AM. They like you to be at the boat at least 1/2 hr prior to departure. I like to get there at least an hour early. So take you time from here. I don't know what time the Angler is leaving now.


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

What headboats do you guys recommend in delaware? Angler's or Fisherman's wharf??


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Did you ever make it out?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

*Fishermans Wharf Headboat*

I took the Fishermans Wharf headboat out of Lewes right next to anglers. It was Freakin awsome!!! more TOG than we knew what to do with!!!


----------



## mitchman (May 30, 2003)

hey armyguy, Fisherman's Wharf website is: http://www.fishlewes.com/

I am actually looking for a head/charterboat in DE as well to take a party of 30 or so people out. Any suggestions more than what I have would be great. Here is what I got so far:

Lewes/IRI - Anglers $55
- Fisherman's wharf $65
- Judy V $37/4hr, $43/6hr, $50/8hr

Bowers Beach - Russell's $35
- Tradewinds III $35

Most of the group is cheap and inexperienced, so the group wants the cheapest rates around.


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

But I heard, in Fisherman's Wharf, you have to purchase baits separately.. is that true? I'm planning to head out to Angler's this weekend with 3 highschool kids from church.... it's their first boat trip.. well, I hope it doesn't rain this weekend... 

are the boats catching anything else other than togs?


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for the info... I'm taking a trip to anglers this weekend, and i'll probably stick to the bowers beach headboats rest of the year.. I'll post reports and pix "IF" successful.... 



mitchman said:


> hey armyguy, Fisherman's Wharf website is: http://www.fishlewes.com/
> 
> I am actually looking for a head/charterboat in DE as well to take a party of 30 or so people out. Any suggestions more than what I have would be great. Here is what I got so far:
> 
> ...


----------

